# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  ~*~ Flo's Pictures ~*~

## Flozza

Hey Guys, i've got lots of screengrabs and other pictures if you can't find any 

Thanks

----------


## Flozza

please feel free to take them, but please ask first and i'm happy to do requests

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza

.

----------


## Flozza

Oops.

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza

i'll do some more, i've got most of the homepages from august and september

----------


## Flozza

.................

----------


## eastenderfan_91

hey have you got any pictures of philip dowling you can put on here or is just the mitchells?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

great thanks

----------


## Flozza

sure coming right up

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza

got some more aswell but they're of leo, hope thats okay, couldn't find to many hehe

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza

there we go enjoy xxx

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I wish Leo looks more healthier when he left.. Sure do miss him!!

----------


## Flozza

Yeah me to hehe

----------


## Flozza

here are some from the inside soap awards:



 

What is James doing ??

----------


## Flozza

Millers-EastEnders

----------


## Flozza

Millers-EastEnders

----------


## Angeltigger

James always show off in pictures

----------


## Flozza

I know hehehe

----------


## Flozza

Mitchells - EastEnders - Not all from Soap awards







Is Kim Medcalf wearing the same dress???

----------


## Angeltigger

Do You just have Eastenders or do you have other soaps

----------


## Flozza

nope loads of others-would you like any?

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Angeltigger

Do you have any Hollyoaks one's

----------


## Flozza

sure anyone in particular?

----------


## Angeltigger

Ben and Lisa

----------


## Flozza

HollyOaks

----------


## Flozza

Ok cool coming right up xxx

----------


## Flozza

Gemma Atkinson-Lisa Hunter

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza

Ben Davies-Marcus Patric

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza

hope this is what you're looking for, if it's not tell me and i'll see if i can find some more thanks xx

----------


## Angeltigger

Yes there are ok.. Do you have ones which are kind of more up to date- but if you can not find any more than Don't worry about, But thanks for finding them

----------


## Flozza

Mitchells-Eastenders

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Angeltigger

Do you have any more of Mickey Millers Pictures

----------


## Flozza

Mickey Miller-Eastenders

----------


## Flozza

Here are some more :

----------


## Flozza

Sam Mitchell-Kim Medcalf-EastEnders









hehehehehe look at her in the last one rrrrrrrrrr bless

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza

Chrissie Watts - Tracey Anne Oberman - EastEnders

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza

yay 500 posts

----------


## Angeltigger

> 


That is a nice picture

Also do you have any other Andy  Hunter

----------


## i_luv_dennis

love your pics

----------


## Flozza

thanks errrrrrrrrr i'll have a look................ * goes to check *

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza

here are some from week beginning the 10th October (my birthday yay ) looks like peggy's on the rampage

----------


## Flozza

continued ...

----------


## Flozza

continued...

----------


## Flozza

and some from 11th October

----------


## Flozza

.. leaves u wondering doesn't it ...

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> here are some from week beginning the 10th October (my birthday yay ) looks like peggy's on the rampage


thanks for those its my birthday to monday yay

----------


## Flozza

wow wee on the 10th, mine too happy birthday for the hehehe

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and you lol

----------


## dEsPeRaDo

heheh what a coincidence xx

----------


## dEsPeRaDo

everyone on this thread seems to be banned, oh no :-(

----------


## xcutiekatiex

yes looks like it

----------


## dEsPeRaDo

hehe

----------


## Flozza

not banned, hehe

----------


## i_luv_dennis

happy birthday flozza

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah Happy Birthday Flo, hope you have a nice day and get what you wished for

----------


## Flozza

ohhhhhh thank you very much and you too, i got lots of lovely stuff xx

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thnks and me i got lots of things lol

----------


## Flozza

gdgd the day is nearly over. neway 10/10 is the best day ever goodbye :-(

----------


## feelingyellow

happy b-day for yesterday flo  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

You turned 10 yesterday Flo? Belated b-day wishes  :Smile:

----------


## Flozza

actually i was 14 hehe hehe

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and i was 15

----------


## Flozza

kl hehe

----------


## brenda1971

I would like a mitchell banner flo if poss but I am not sure how to load them

----------


## Flozza

would you like me to make you one or do u just need the pictures. If you go to 
www.imageshack.org then post the picture you would like into the box, click host it then paste the link into your banner box. !!! i'll make you a banner and put it on my Banner thread : ~*~ Flozza's Banners ~*~ and i'll paste all my mitchellls pictures here for you xx

----------


## brenda1971

I would like you to make me one please

----------


## Angeltigger

Flozza, how do you get your banner in the middle

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Flozza, how do you get your banner in the middle


You done it babes!!

----------


## Flozza

just highlight it all and then click centre as though you were doing it with text. coming up brenda

----------


## Flozza

HERE WE GO; I'll post it on ~*~ Flozza's Banners~*~ to

----------


## Flozza

sorry i changed a few picsn so it looks beter :

----------


## Flozza

grant and phil pictures for CRAZY GAL

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza

havent got very many sorry xx

----------


## crazygirl

thank you their fab

----------


## brenda1971

Hi flozza i am struggling to load up the banner I need help.Or can you do it for me please

----------


## Flozza

yea + i'll do it for you, but i'll need your password. here are the things i usually do :
1) save the banner onto your desktop as a shortcut.
2) load up www.imageshack.org.
3)click browse and select the baner you saved onto the desktop
4) then click host it, it should load after a few seconds depending on the speed of your pc.
5) then copy the 1st link ( it should say link  for hotmail forums) into your banner space, through quick links then down to edit signature.
6) click save and it should work because you have 604 posts

----------


## Flozza

.

----------


## Jade

*DO NOT ON ANY ACCOUNT ASK FOR PEOPLES USER NAME OR PASSWORD*


*PLEASE DO NOT GIVE OUT PASSWORDS*

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah that what i was going to say

----------


## Angeltigger

brenda1971

this what you have to do 

Right click on your banner that Flozza maked for you and go to the last one (which is Properties) and copy the link which is under Address: (URL) 

Than go to User CP
Than Edit Signature 
Than click on the little picture of a mountain that will bring up a [IMG] than put the link that you copy and than click on the little mountain again which will bring up a [/IMG]  

And than your banner should be there

Flozza can not do it for you as she is not ment to ask for your password

----------


## Flozza

sorry sorry i completetly forgot :-(

----------


## Flozza

hope it works :-(

----------


## Angeltigger

:Ponder:  Hope it works..

----------


## Flozza

tell me if it works xx

----------


## Angeltigger

And me too- as i helped

----------


## brenda1971

How do you get it in the middle

----------


## Angeltigger

You got it in the middle

----------


## brenda1971

How do you get rid of the writing next to the picture the url bit

----------


## Angeltigger

You just delate it i believe

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Why are your pictures blury  :Ponder:

----------


## Flozza

yay that looks fantastic well done and thanks bouncetigger you are alot better explaining things then me hehe

----------


## Flozza

> Why are your pictures blury


i'm not sure why they are like that i didn't do anything to them its just when i uploaded them they went like that ehehe

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> i'm not sure why they are like that i didn't do anything to them its just when i uploaded them they went like that ehehe


 :Sad:  Ok thanks anyways  :Smile:

----------


## Flozza

no problem, does anyone else need a banner xx

----------


## Angeltigger

> yay that looks fantastic well done and thanks bouncetigger you are alot better explaining things then me hehe


 Thats ok, it a very nice banner- i thought no-one saw that i explained it all, but you will know how to explain it now as you can copy and paste it

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Why are your pictures blury


They are blury because when they've been saved they weren't done on the highest quality, when saved on one of the lower the quailty picture the lower the file size will be, therefore making it easiler to upload. If that makes sense.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

OH... I get it!!  :Big Grin:  Thanks Dawn!! Everything is on high quality on mine!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Lol, yeah me too, i changed to image shack for animated banners as it take a higher mb than photobucket.

----------


## Flozza

rrrrrrrrrrrrr i see thanks i'll make sure i do that xx

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Do don't have to, it just gives a clearer picture, just play around with it a bit.

----------


## Flozza

i will i'm really not very good at this, i think i just need a bit of practise, thanks anyway

----------


## i_luv_dennis

you be good in no time

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Your welcome, just ask if you need help, and i'll do my best.

----------


## kelseybabes

hi please could you send me any photos from the millers mainly demi and aleesha and leo and anymore to do with demi as i am a massive fan and would like lots of photos please thanks

----------


## shannisrules

youve got some really good piccys

----------


## Flozza

thanx i'll host as many as i can, do you want group ones or single ones, screengrabs or posed ones ?

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza

Demi and Leo

----------


## Flozza

Demi, Leo and Aleesha

----------


## Flozza



----------


## shannisrules

wow there really good

----------


## Angeltigger

> 


This on is a nice one

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah  i like this one aswell

----------


## Flozza

here are some of THE OC cast:

----------


## Flozza

continued

----------


## Flozza

anyone need any??

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I think your files are still set to the low standard and not the high like Dawn was saying.

----------


## Flozza

i thought i changed it, how do you do it ?? hehehe

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for those

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> i thought i changed it, how do you do it ?? hehehe


Im not sure  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

You have to ask Dawn..  :Searchme:

----------


## shannisrules

who's dawn?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Me! lol

----------


## kirstienod

there brill! thanks for posting

----------


## kelseybabes

thnaks for posting the demi photos thats kool

----------


## Flozza

no probs i'm gonna do some more xx

----------


## Chloe-Elise

I love the OC ones,thanks for posting them  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flozza

these are all from the episode that barry buys the cake for natalie and his arm gets set on fire (they are mainly sam and barry) hehehe

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza

Den's Death

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Jessie Wallace

Can you make them a little smaller? They are great tho

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza

ummmmmmmmmmmm i'll try but they don't load otherwise

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza

it just comes up the same size even if its tiny, sorry no can do

----------


## Jessie Wallace

thats ok

----------


## Flozza



----------


## xXxJessxXx

wow they are great! thanks for those. Kims acting in that was outstanding. she was so beleiveable. so where Tracey and Michelle but Kim was great!

----------


## Flozza

i know kim is my favouite too hehehe, i really hope she gets out of prison, she realy desereves and award

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for the pictures

----------


## Flozza

sure x

----------


## feelingyellow

wow these pics are really fab   :Thumbsup:  

can i please use the den death's pictures, please flo?

----------


## Flozza

yea thats cool i've got loads more, would you like me to upload them?

----------


## feelingyellow

yes, please upload more   :Big Grin:  

thank you flo, your a star   :Cheer:

----------


## Flozza

no probs coming right up

----------


## Flozza

> yes, please upload more   
> 
> thank you flo, your a star


hehe thats no problem, i've put them in a banner cause it wouldn't let me load them, just right click and save to you documents. its just a plain banner xxxx enjoyxxxx

----------


## feelingyellow

> hehe thats no problem, i've put them in a banner cause it wouldn't let me load them, just right click and save to you documents. its just a plain banner xxxx enjoyxxxx


thanks flo   :Big Grin:   :Cheer:

----------


## Flozza

thats cool, are you gonna make a banner?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thats well good

----------


## feelingyellow

> thats cool, are you gonna make a banner?


yeah, probably

----------


## Flozza

wicked x

----------


## Bryan

We are re-organising this section of SoapBoards and have noticed that there are too many individual threads i.e "fred blogg's banners" that all have eastenders pictures in them, the majority of these threads are using the same pictures, making each thread repetivive and slightly pointless.

After careful thought, we have decided to close these threads and make one special thread for eastenders pictures, where you all may post the images, making it a super-duper thread rather than a dozen splinter ones.

Exisitng images will remain in there closed threads, any subsquent images will be posted in the following thread:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/...ead.php?t=35866

Sorry for any inconvience, but we've had complaints and by doing it this way it will make the boards a lot tidier.

PM me or any of the other mods if you have any queries.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

This needs to be closed xx + I for one back this idea up FULLY!! xx

----------


## Kim

BB probably forgot to close it. It will be closed spicy.

----------


## Flozza

oh how come?

----------


## Flozza

ohhhhhh sorry i've just re-read the post, but i dont just have ee pictures i've got lloads of other ones

----------


## Mindy

loving your banner Flo  :Smile:

----------


## Flozza

thanksxxx

----------


## Flozza

here are some i'm a celebrity photos : vote shereee !!!

 she looks really upset. keep smiling sheree xx

 you go jenny yay hehehe

----------


## Flozza

dropped the key hehehe, that was funny xx

 harry kewell is not gonna be impressed, don't you just love her hehehe

----------


## Flozza

jenny and sheree .... best buddies for ever xxx

----------


## Flozza

bobby ball

----------


## Flozza

sheree and jenny are the best xx

----------


## i_luv_dennis

they are great vote sheree

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

great pics

----------


## Flozza

yay thanks vote sheree

----------


## Flozza

here are some from the children of courage awards loads of celebs where there heheh : 

kim medcalf

----------


## Flozza

chico

----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## Flozza



----------


## feelingyellow

those are fab!! thanks for posting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lisa321

Does anyone think Kim Medcalf (Sam Mitchell from EE) looks like Kim Tiddy (Honey Harman from the Bill)

----------


## i_luv_dennis

good pictures thanks for posting

----------


## samantha nixon

just incase people want to no the one of lisa maxwell was from the 2004 ones not 2005

----------


## Flozza

oh sorry i didnt realise hehehe. i guess kim tidy looks a bit like kim medcalf hehehe

----------


## Angeldelight

ave you got anymore bobby ball pics? my mates @ work loves him...   :Confused:

----------


## Flozza

ye sure i'll get them up now hehe

----------


## sexc-shannie

Have you got any of Richard Fleeshman?

----------


## Jada-GDR

> Have you got any of Richard Fleeshman?


 ooh, yes please!  :Stick Out Tongue:  like the other pics by the way

----------


## Flozza

lol didn't realise this thread still existed lol hehehehe no idea who this guy is but will see what i can do !!!! x x x x

----------

